

Understanding Design - Noel-Carrasco
http://geeqer.com/2011/07/understanding-design/

======
glimcat
If you develop or market products which are intended for use by humans, you
should read this.

[http://www.amazon.com/Design-Everyday-Things-Donald-
Norman/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Design-Everyday-Things-Donald-
Norman/dp/0465067107/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1311671398&sr=8-1)

It is not sufficient to make you an experienced designer, but it is a serious
start towards thinking more critically about what makes a given design good or
bad.

